# Windows 10 update - How to fix issues?



## composerguy78 (Nov 30, 2018)

Does anyone have a guide on how to fix issues caused by annoying Windows 10 updates? 

I have lost my network settings and now Synergy and Vienna Ensemble are not working. Can anyone suggest any settings to look at?


----------



## JohnG (Nov 30, 2018)

I feel your pain.

Suggest you visit VSL's forums: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/forums


----------



## Kony (Nov 30, 2018)

I know it's a long shot but have you tried system restore?


----------



## composerguy78 (Nov 30, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Suggest you visit VSL's forums: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/forums


Thank you JohnG - I will - I posted here as I usually (and do!) get a better/quicker response here!)


----------



## composerguy78 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kony said:


> I know it's a long shot but have you tried system restore?


Good point! I will try that!


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 30, 2018)

composerguy78 said:


> Does anyone have a guide on how to fix issues caused by annoying Windows 10 updates?
> 
> I have lost my network settings and now Synergy and Vienna Ensemble are not working. Can anyone suggest any settings to look at?



That would depend on what you mean by updates? If you upgraded your version of Windows you can go back to the previous version. The developers in charge of the networking in Windows needs to be removed. I usually have issues with every f'update having machines not being able to connect to shared drives. 
The best thing to so is roll back or so a system restore (my favorite features in Windows). Every update Windows creates a restore point. I'm pretty much done with Windows updates. Most of them are never performance related.


----------



## composerguy78 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kony said:


> I know it's a long shot but have you tried system restore?



Thank you! Guess what!!! System restore actually worked!!


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2018)

composerguy78 said:


> Thank you! Guess what!!! System restore actually worked!!


Nice!


----------

